# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Especialización en Fisiología y Sanidad Vegetal para Cultivos de Agroexportación

## ValleGrande

El Instituto Rural Valle Grande, a través del Centro de Formación para el Desarrollo de la Agricultura (CFDA), ejecuta actividades de capacitación con el fin de especializar y/o actualizar a los diversos profesionales que se desempeñan en el sector agrícola, garantizando así el mejor desempeño laboral de cada uno de ellos.   *Objetivos:*  Analizar la fisiología de la floración y crecimiento en hortalizas y frutales.Analizar y establecer criterios para desarrollar fases fenológicas de los siguiente cultivos: palto, vid, cítricos, granado, espárrago y alcachofa.Analizar la dinámica y absorción de los nutrientes minerales en el suelo y en la planta.Analizar y elaborar planes de fertilización de acuerdo al desarrollo de los vegetales y los análisis realizados.Analizar y reconocer los procesos y alteraciones fisiológicas de los cultivos (palto, vid, cítricos, granado, espárrago y alcachofa).  *Dirigido a:*  Técnicos en Producción Agraria.Técnicos Agropecuarios.Profesionales de carreras afines.  *Metodología:*  Exposiciones, con ayuda de esquemas gráficos, diapositivas y videos.Prácticas de campo, con visitas de estudio a fundos agrícolas. 
Para mayor información llamar a T. 01 5812261  /  C. 991692552
Web: www.irvg.org
Email: informes@irvg.org / hrodriguez@irvg.org
Síguenos en Facebook/imagenvgTemas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------

